# Отломано два фрагмента копчика, нужна ли операция по его удалению?



## Akiv (23 Мар 2015)

Обращаюсь к вам за помощью для моей тети. Ей сейчас чуть больше 50 лет. После операции оказалось что ей повредили копчик, а точнее отламали два фрагмента. Матки нету, т.е. он блуждает и колит везде. Сидеть не может уже как пол года на попе. Интимная жизнь с мужем забыта. Но это ничто с теми муками которые испытывает. Делала массаж(с надеждой поставить на место, но безуспешно), колит Диклоберл, Релмаксикам, свечи с диклофинаком. Эффекта нет. колит рядом с прямой кишкой на влагалище острием.


----------



## klyuha (23 Мар 2015)

Копчик-то зачем удалять? Пригодится ещё...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2015)

?????????!!!!


----------

